# Canister Filter Help Please! Before I Rip My Hair Out!



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

So after the second day of my AC 300 rattling no matter if I replaced the impeller and the shaft the sound is driving me mad and getting worse by the minute. I figured this would be a good excuse to get into the world of cannister filters, as much as I'd love a Eheim its just not in my budget at this time so I am looking into Fluvals. The filter is for a 36 gallon pleco, assassin snail tank.

Thanks,

Kat


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Go with the XP2 for the extra filter chamber/media - if the flow's too great (and I'd be suprised if it is) , I *think* I'm right in saying that you can straight-swap the impeller for that of an XP1 (lower flow) without issue...

(I run 1x XP1 on a 20G Long, with a small HOB; and 2x XP2's on a 65G)

Good luck!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

hey kat .... I have a huge HOB here ......think its the same as yours Ill take a picture of it and see if it works if you want ..?
P.s I may have an extra canister but it will need a washer ......we could possible wheel and deal  just gimme a few weeks on the canister and see first thi 
eheim 2026 ......


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

best pic I could get lol


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks I have a ton of hobs downstairs in the basement that I could use. I'm just getting sick of seeing it on the tank, hearing it and having to yank it off the tanks to clean them monthly. I'm going to change the motor for now and save up for a nice strong cannister, eventually it will be a show tank for some special fishies.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Go with any of the Rena XP's they are worth the manoey and dont cost as much as an eheim. They do a great job that can be seen as soon as they are on for a few hours. If you cant find a good price let me know I can try and get you one BNIB from a LFS for a great price. I just need to talk with them.

Do not buy a fluval you will not be happy with it they are junk.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, the maintenaince between an HOB and a canister is about the same. I don't enjoy cleanning my canister filter. The only thing you get away with is probably the plashing noise. But every body has their preferences.
As for the price, Rena XP and the Eheim isn't that big of a difference. This is because the rena XP comes with only filter media that fill up only 1/2 of the canister filter. To get the other half of the expensive media, like Rena Filstar Ceramic Rings, you have to fork up more money. The Ehiem on the other hand, comes fully loaded with media. So when you add the Rena XP + media cost, the Rena XP might even cost more than the Ehiem classics.

In terms of performance, they both work pretty much the same.

In terms of maintenaince, the Rena XP is much easier to work with than the Eheim classics. My first go at the Ehiem was sucking on the hose to start off a syphon (God I hate the taste of fish poo!) With the Rena Xp, I don't have to. They have a funny system of starting that doesn't require sucking.

I gave up on the Fluval. There's too many negative reviews on it. And they weren't up to pare with the XP or the Eheim.

Believe it or not, even I don't find the Rena XP or the Ehiem all it's cracked up to be. In my opinion, it's nothing compare to a sump.

Another point to consider, if you run the canister at the same level as your tank, there is always stalling issues during water changes. The canister runs best with it's entirely under the tank.

And finally, noise level. The Ehiem is more quieter. (That's a funny word, but basically, Ehiem = next to no noise and Rena XP = I can bearly hear it running). Some times, just this point alone is worth getting the Ehiem. It's way better than the splashing or the tic, tic, tic, Rrrrr, rrrrrr, tic, tic, tic Rrrrrrr noise.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Actually, the maintenaince between an HOB and a canister is about the same. I don't enjoy cleanning my canister filter. The only thing you get away with is probably the plashing noise. But every body has their preferences.
> As for the price, Rena XP and the Eheim isn't that big of a difference. This is because the rena XP comes with only filter media that fill up only 1/2 of the canister filter. To get the other half of the expensive media, like Rena Filstar Ceramic Rings, you have to fork up more money. The Ehiem on the other hand, comes fully loaded with media. So when you add the Rena XP + media cost, the Rena XP might even cost more than the Ehiem classics.
> 
> In terms of performance, they both work pretty much the same.
> ...


Thanks for all the info Peter,

I have the rrrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrr rrrrrrrrrrrrrr tic tic tic thing going on and its just about all I can take. I have a sump but that I keep on my 260 in the basement, I have to make a lid for it to help with the evaporation.

What I am also wondering if what size canister should I go with for a 36 gal. I am thinking of getting a canister rated for a 45 or 55 so if and when I do upgrade which I would like to do in the future I"m not stuck with a filter that's too small to keep up. I always have extra media floating around so I'm not too worried about having to fill up the media and self priming may sell me on rena's alone, I too drink enough fish water for my own liking.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Go with any of the Rena XP's they are worth the manoey and dont cost as much as an eheim. They do a great job that can be seen as soon as they are on for a few hours. If you cant find a good price let me know I can try and get you one BNIB from a LFS for a great price. I just need to talk with them.
> 
> Do not buy a fluval you will not be happy with it they are junk.


I knew you would say that lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a love/hate thing for my xp1... but it is second hand so that could be it. I've dumped a good portion of my tank on the floor by pinching the seal. (but that could happen with any canister i guess)

One fluval that sits on the same level as one of my tanks is a real PITA.

I have a 204 on a 30 gallon that I love. Never had an issue.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

For media I use lava rocks. Why spend all that money on those rings when they are pretty much the same thing as lava rock but man made. Plus lava rocks last forever if rinsed and cleaned here and there. Those rings last 6 months max if used as diredted. 

Renas will be noisey just like an eheim if not primed properly. I have both running and both are silent. Never heard a sound from the eheim or xp's. Only when they are not primed properly I will hear them. Whne it comes to primimng them the XP is so easy. Even with the stupid hand pump on the Pro's ( eheim ) you are going to struggle. The XP's have a great system for priming just fill the inlet tube when it is off wait 2 mins for it to fill and you are good to go.

As for what size. Go for a canister that is rated at 2 or 3 times your tank. So 36gal go for filter that will do 70+gal


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Do not buy a fluval you will not be happy with it they are junk.


do you mean in general, or just the cannisters?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

twoheadedfish said:


> do you mean in general, or just the cannisters?


just the canister. i love the filter they have that go in the water. I use them for my turtles and they are great well worth the money. I dont know about any other filters they make just those 2 types so I cant comment on them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Eheim for the win.

I really don't see what the big deal with priming the canister is. I always suck on the outlet/return (not inlet/drain) end. That way you get the water starting to come down the inlet side tubing and into the canister, and you're left with more than enough time to reconnect the tubes together via the double tap valves. Presto, no drinking the water (don't drink the water....fish have sex in it).


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> don't drink the water....fish have sex in it.


I'm trying to train my platies on the proper use of contraceptives. It isn't working.

Moving on...

I'm all for the eheim's as well. For a 36g tank, I'd use a 2215. Best bang for your buck.

You can even pop in your current filter media, and presto, your filter is working.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been happy with my Fluval canister for 15+ years.


----------

